# Chariot Warfare in the Late Bronze Age



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 6, 2020)

My latest blog, looking at the Hittite, Egyptian and Greek chariots of the 13th century BC  








						Hititte Chariot warfare
					

Gordon Doherty, historical fiction author, looks at the Hittite chariotry of the late Bronze Age



					www.gordondoherty.co.uk


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2020)

That's a really interesting article - only able to skim it at present, but have bookmarked it for later reading and research use.


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 7, 2020)

It's a lenghty one indeed 
Hope it comes in useful


----------

